# Decent BBQ Joke



## brianj517

A woman was standing before the bedroom mirror, admiring herself in her expensive new outfit. She posed this way and that. Her husband, looking with disinterest, remarked; "Your bum is the size of a 3-burner barbeque!"
Later that evening, tucked up cozy in bed, he leant over, tapped her on the shoulder, and asked hopefully; "How about it?" She replied "It's hardly worth lighting the Barby for half a sausage now is it?!!"   :lol:


----------

